# You will be missed, Steve!!



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's a message he asked me to share with you:

 "Thanks for the kind words,but I really am finished as a contributing member at the forum Chuck. Like I had said last evening I was spending way too much of my free time and even not so free time compiling taking pictures etc. A weight has been lifted it may seem hard for you to comprehend that but it is the best choice of words for the situation I can come up with.You will not see me there anymore, the Steve/sewell name will slowly fade through the new posts and be forgotten in the coming weeks.I have truly turned a page in my life and[/align] wont look back, once again bottles and glass are no longer any kind of  priority.Things do happen for reasons we cant explain sometimes and what has happened again maybe I was wishfully seeking.I am speaking from my heart,last evening I had over 200 valuable bottles from two display cabinets packaged up and sent to the attic.A little each night this week more packaging will take place from two more display cabinets and when all is said and done only my Cabin type bottles will be on display in my home.These also will be destined to the Heritage Glass museum in Glassboro.This was a long time coming and had nothing to do with the latest incident at the forum.The hobby had become a total time consuming, ever searching ,never happy or satisfied enigma.You should be carefull with the time spent at the forum also as you are one of the thirty or so regulars that is on there constantly.The forum will survive quite nicely without me.Others can pick up the slack where I left off if they choose to.The one thing about this hobby is you are never satisfied you always seek more in an endless game of bottle chess.If you take a deep breath and view the situation from afar its crazy to have this much glass in one household.
 .My early collection which was mostly dug are my best memories of the hobby.Over the last 5 years I have probably spent 20,000 on bottles easily and with three kids going to college one now,one next year,and one two years after that .My money will be well accounted for the next 5 years.Most of my collection will go to a museum if the glass is wanted by them,the rest sold to help defray some of the costs of College tuition.You know I made fun of you in your post but secretly I was debating the very same things on an even larger scale,how ironic.Take care Charlie if you want to post this at the forum feel free. I would but I cant [/align] I was banned again, haha!!"
 [/align]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 3, 2010)

Did not want to be first to reply ,but i type slow so...   Yes you will be missed ,a wealth of info, glass and  pictures .Ironic indeed ,as Ben Franklin once said "All things in moderation" easy to say hard to do .Best wishes where ever life leads ,thanks for all you did !


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Chuck,
 I'm sorry that we are losing Steve. Every knowledgeable and informed collector can (and in Steve's case) has helped others learn more about antique glass. However, this is a hobby and truth be told, there are more important things in life than any hobby. That's where some perspective and moderation are needed. I hope Steve comes back for visits from time to time and continues his love of bottles in moderation. Either way though, I wish him the best . . .


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2010)

Extremely knowledgeable guy but I can see where he is coming from, I sometimes find myself engrossed in things, not just bottles, and it seems to consume me. I have no idea what got him banned this time and I don't care as it's none of my business, I just hope he finds the Yin to his Yang and enjoys his family and friends and finds time for them the way he did for us.
         Jim


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello cyberdigger â€“ now this is just beyond my wits-end of personal concern.  Of all the people on the Forum - Steve Atkinson was the only one that I really appreciated, more than words can explain - because I am left speechless and dumb-founded at this report.  

  I just do not catch the undertow of what is going on with hurting a good person this badly.    

 Of everyone involved with the Forum, this man, is on top of my list.  Next, would be the dedication of Bill Lindsey and the sincerity of a lot of good bottle interested people, but all thoughts, just does not cut this disaster.  He canâ€™t be replaced in my opinion.  All I can say is that I will have to try and meet him someday, just because I liked and appreciated his willingness to share with us and build our common interest in old glass.   

 I have to say to him, your family is first, and that is the way I find some hidden logic in your thoughts.  The solutions are an individuals problem, because we all have to serve the faith we have in our beliefs.  God's LOVE to you and yours Steve. RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey,.....Charlie,...in your communications w/ Steve,.....please give him our best.                                                Thank you.    Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 3, 2010)

He asked me to post this as well:

 I gotta tell ya my 18 year old daughter came home from school today walked in the house and finally realized that the bottles were gone the display cabinets sent to the basement till further notice.She was so happy for real in a strange way and said dad you really are selling them so like can I get my new car now like now.I can help you itemize and label everything itll be kinda fun.I said thanks Bridgette I never knew you cared so much me or my bottles!!  I have one more display cabinet to go and than I am finished I had to work late this evening till 8:00 pm, but I did manage to clean up another cabinet.Thats another 120 bottles wrapped up into 15 boxes this evening bringing the grand total to 337.The last cabinet is a little smaller holds about 60 bottles I,ll work on this one later this week as my business is set to get quite busy with a large project later this week.[/align] I cant believe I had nearly 400 bottles on display in cabinets in my house and another 200 or so up in the attic already. I have read quite a few books over the last 5 years and studied countless web sites of information,and have become quite knowlegeable on old glass in the Mid Atlantic region again If anyone still needs help they can email me for an opinion.


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow what a shocker!

 Steve had such long informative posts it's hard to believe he just turned the page like that so sudden. It looks like from what I read that there are good reasons behind it, but it's still kind of shocking.

 Charlie, make sure he knows a lot of us are wishing him the best

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 4, 2010)

We shall miss you.  Good luck in this new chapter in your life.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 4, 2010)

i can relate to this post..... i returned to bottle collecting after 25 years in the sports card/memorabilia hobby. one of my goals was to be sure to enjoy myself. that i feel is the essence of a " hobby ". it's easy for someone with my personality to become obsessive/compulsive. i try to keep that part in check. so, the best advice i have received is to " have fun and collect what you like "


 definition;

*hobby ~~  an activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure.*

 God Bless you and yours Steve and enjoy the day,

 jim


----------



## woody (Mar 4, 2010)

The truth is that a forum member found some of his pictures he posted in a thread "offensive" and he complained to the owner of this site, Roger, asking that he be banned.
 Roger banned him.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never seen him post anything but weathermaps.  I can't imagine what he could have put on here that would have been offensive.  I don't see how anyone could have a problem with him.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 4, 2010)

Best of luck to you Steve...Hard decision to make but you sound firm in your convictions...We wish you the best....Ron


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess sometimes Bottle Collecting Makes the Collector Feel as if he/she is in a bottle...Kudos To you and your own Steve...Fly Free Brother Bird


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I just saw this now.  I guess in the quest for bottles, some of us are searching for something.  Maybe Steve has found it.  I always wonder why I am so interested in history and archealogy and bottles.  I feel like I'm trying to find something, but I don't know what.  

 Steve will be missed as a member, but if he's happy, that's what's important.  It is easy for some to take it to far with any hobby, spending too much time and money on it and the forum and to neglect other important people in your life.

 Best wishes, Steve.  Thanks for the knowledge you shared with us and the beautiful flask you gave me for Christmas.  I hope you keep the Dr. Hand botte for sentimental purposes; I know it's not worth much, but it's all I had to give and it's a cool little bottle.  I will miss your forecasts as well.  Good to hear your kids will get their car, college etc.  I think it's very responsible of you.

 If you are ever able to come back, please do.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> The truth is that a forum member found some of his pictures he posted in a thread "offensive" and he complained to the owner of this site, Roger, asking that he be banned.
> Roger banned him.


 
 Hello Woody,

 Holy smokes! This makes me very nervous. I can't imagine anything that Steve might have pictured that could have been considered offensive. He was a wonderful font of knowledge on the Forum. I was happy to see that Steve's great recent posts are still up. I hope that continues. I have learned a great deal from his informative postings. Great history! I'm gonna sorely miss his erudite Glass House perspective and hope that somehow he may return (BOTTLES & WEATHER ONLY) or however.

 I'm a relative newcomer here, didn't know that any of us could call for the "banning" of another. I know no facts about this beyond what I have read here. I'm not down with the whole concept of "Banning," be it in Boston, or here, unless all "Community" standards were grossly violated, whatecer the heck "Community standards" are...

 I'm aware that Steve may have had a past contretemps, but know no details. Don't wanna know either. Kinda feels like the Glass Guillotine was employed in lieu of a stern final warning or whatever... Please put me down as saying, "Axman spare that Steve..."

 I'm struggling with this situation... I wish Steve plenty of the very best. I hope we will hear from him again in a positive and contributory manner, for I believe he has contributed much. This place fosters digging and learning about these fascinating glass vessels. His voice was one of the best, in my opinion. 

 I gotta ask you, Woody, "Am I on thin ice?" I know I have probably posted some questionable images of late, but all in good fun, I hope...


----------



## woody (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to my knowledge...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank goodness no body was offended when I took photos of my thumb (the thumb guy) or when Obi-Wan-Capsoda was lying on his back covered with lobsters!!!  Unbelievable...

 I was offended by an individual here on the forum one time, and I stood up for myself, told him how I felt and then avoided him and his comments. He went his way... I went mine... but I surely didn't cry to Roger and ask that this individual be "banned" from the forum because of his thoughts ... or how he expressed himself. Remember "freedom of speech" [][]

 Steve contributed so very much to this forum... I'm shocked and saddened at the same time![X(][X(][X(].

 Steve, if you read this... as a guest or through Chuck... send me an E-mail or have Chuck PM me... You will be sorely missed. Thank you for everything you have published. You brought a smile to my face and laughter to my heart... It is truly what we all need more of.. a smile... a laugh... some humor. Sorry that some can't appreciate those things.

 Wayne[&o][&o]


----------



## potstone (Mar 4, 2010)

This situation that has occurred with Steve being banned from the Forum is freaking me out. A forum member was offended by Steveâ€™s post so Steve is banned. Isnâ€™t that little extreme?
 This action seems to have had a severe effect on Steve. Was this anticipated? I hope not. Everybody makes mistakes and some people do get offended. I donâ€™t think Steve would consciously have tried to offend anybody on the forum. Itâ€™s obvious what the latency effect from all of this has done. There is no doubt Steve has spent long hours preparing and posting valuable information that has been a good learning tool for others. I think there could have been a better way of handling this sad situation. Iâ€™m sorry to see Steve gone. Would it make a difference if a group of forum members contacted Rodger and ask if he would consider reevaluating this event? I guess all I can say at this point is, donâ€™t give up on the glass Steve. We all have other priorities in life and this is a hobby that helps keep us a little sane in this crazy World. You only live once and you do need something that you yourself enjoy in life. Donâ€™t let this event be the straw that broke the Camels back. Good luck and I hope to see you post again on this Forum. Greg
 ã€€


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 4, 2010)

Steve,
 You will be missed.  I hope you do read this.  Many of your friends miss you here.  We are a good group of people here.  And any pic outside of a bottle, or comment outside of the norm could be offensive to somebody.  Just glad I didnt offend anyone yet.  Hope to see ya here again Steve.


----------



## J H Withrow (Mar 4, 2010)

Steve,

 All the Best!!

 We will miss you.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2010)

I for one am making a formal request to see this "photo" that offended someone so severely that a lifetime ban of a forum member was warranted...   I would like to be directed to this photograph so I can make up my own mind! Roger?   Woody??  Anyone???

 Wayne[>:][>:]


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 4, 2010)

To anyone and everyone that cares.  I think this whole episode is a tragedy of some deep feelings that I don't understand and don't like to witness.  It isn't very Christian in character and seems to be motivated by an element of resentment.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many who feel this way.. shall we not all ask of our respected Admin a tidbit of ..clemency..??


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 4, 2010)

I joined this forum in early 2004.I come here to learn and broaden my knowledge of glass and bottles.I have seen feuding,disagreements,name calling etc., and never saw anyone banned.I cant imagine what brought this about but im very disappointed in the outcome.I dont know Steve personally but i feel i do in a way from reading his posts and thoughts. He will be missed for sure and I wish him the very best.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyberdigger...

 I just E-mailed you.  Please get back to me and tell Steve he can call me or E-mail me anytime.  No reason to dump a lifelong hobby because of one person...  To box up your collection... to sell everything off...  This isn't right. Something smells here.[]  

 For one person to cast a shadow on Steve's character appears baseless!  Lets get this out into the open! How about some "transparency" here?  I haven't seen nor read anything that Steve had posted that was so offensive...  so controversial...  so outrageous...  that deserved such consequence...

 What the hell is going on?[:-]


----------



## California Dream N (Mar 4, 2010)

I am with.. Wayne..Southern Maine Diver... if we as a forum are going to be deprived of a valuable and knowledgeable member...then I say show us this so called "Offensive photo" or photos ... and let us be the Judge..since we are the one's that will be missing out on Steve's posts...Let us be the Judges!!! Last time I checked this was a Democracy???


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Whoever wants Steve back has the right to contact Admin and ask for this.. I did... but it doesn't mean Steve wants back or will be allowed.. we will see what happens.. keep your wistars and amelungs in a row, gang..


----------



## California Dream N (Mar 4, 2010)

Cyberdigger.... I agree that ultimatly the choice is Steves.. but I still think the rest of us should be allowed to see what was so offensive ..if for no other reason then that we don't do something similar. No matter what.. I wish Steve the best in whatever he decides to do...  Norene


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a forum, not a democracy.. the thread got deleted.. all images posted on said thread are readily available on a google search.. a moderate safe one.. []


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 4, 2010)

So, when can we expect this thread to be deleted?  

 I agree with California Dream N... Let's see what was so offensive so we do not suffer the same fate.  Lets see what line was crossed so we all can learn what is acceptable and what is not... what is so offensive and what we will be judged by.
 Give us the guidlines.  Bring this out into the open... 

 Roger, I just E-mailed you. Please answer and explain the situation.
 Wayne

 Chuck... what do we need to google?  "Wal-Mart" or "fairy's dressed like ballerinas riding in motorised shopping carts"
 Maybe it was Sam Walton that made a complaint!


----------



## California Dream N (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank You Wayne..I also didn't know what to "google"..and even though this is a Forum and not a "democracy" I still think there are written rules of do's and don'ts and all members should have a clear understanding of them so we don't inadvertantely step over the line...Norene... aka "California Dream N"


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2010)

???????????  WTH?


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 5, 2010)

Edit time has passed I guess.  WTH Roger and Woody???  He made a mistake you didn't agree with?  Don't we all do such things?  He was a valuable contributor to this site.  Should not foregiveness be considered?  Are you not Christians?  I suppose you'll ban me too?

 PD


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 5, 2010)

I still don't understand exactly what happened with the banning of Steve. I never saw anything he posted that was offensive to me, or anyone for that matter. It appears that Steve has been wrestling with the decision to back away from bottle collecting for some time. I have been going through that myself lately with another collection that I have, modern Star Wars figures, or as I affectionately call them plastic crack. There was a time when I was actively embarking on four hour toy runs to find new figures; however, over the past year or so the price of them became counter productive, and the company was releasing less and less interesting figures, so my collecting hit the lowest point it has since the last time in 2001. This time is different because I have been debating stopping collecting them all together; however, as always happens you think you are a way and they pull you back in. LOL!

 My point is that any collection that moves from the point of having fun to an aggravation, bordering upon obsession, that reaches the point that it just isn't fun anymore when we need to walk away. Sounds like Steve realized this and finally took that first step away from the activity that isn't bringing him joy any longer. Steve good luck with your new endeavor, you will be missed.


----------



## glass man (Mar 5, 2010)

FAMILY ORIENTED? WHO THE ADAMS FAMILY? WE DO CRAZY STUFF ON HERE ALL THE TIME! WE ENJOY IT! WE CARE ABOUT EACH OTHER AS YOU CAN SEE MANY,MANY LOVE STEVE! HIS KNOWLEDGE OF EARLY GLASS IS MORE THEN I HAVE FOUND I SOME OF THE BEST BOOKS EVER WRITTEN ON GLASS!

 YES WE ARE CRUDE SOME TIMES,BUT IN GOOD FUN. WE FIGHT SOMETIMES OVER POLITICS,BUT WE LOVE EACH OTHER AND GET OVER IT!

 WE HERE ARE A FAMILY AND WHEN ONE MEMBER OF THE FAMILY GOES WE ALL GRIEVE,BUT IN THIS CASE THE FAMILY MEMBER IS ALIVE,BUT  I DON'T KNOW HOW WELL HE IS. 

 AS A PERSON THAT HAS HAD A LOT OF PSYCHOLOGY IN COLLEGE ,I CAN SAY THIS HAS AFFECTED STEVE PLENTY!!! HE IS A VERY CARING ,SENSITIVE PERSON,GIVING AND UNSELFISH!! I KNOW CAUSE I KNOW THINGS HE HAS DONE FOR ME THAT NO ONE ON HERE KNOWS ABOUT,BECAUSE HE DOES NOT TOOT HIS OWN HORN!!

 I SAY LOVE,CARING,UNSELFISHNESS,UNTOLD BOTTLE KNOWLEDGE TRUMPS ANY THING HE HAS DONE,UNLESS HE HAS KILLED,MOLESTED A CHILD,ON AND ON ETC!  

 STEVE IS A GREAT FRIEND OF MINE! MAYBE NONE OF US ARE NEEDED ON HERE AS MANY OF US SAY AND DO THE WRONG THING OFTEN!

 WHAT A DAMN SHAME!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Mar 5, 2010)

> Please remember that this is a family friendly forum


  SEE ABOVE!!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2010)

Hooray!!!  Thankyou Roger


----------



## potstone (Mar 5, 2010)

Roger, Thank You!!! I hope Steve becomes aware and see's
 the support he has from members of this forum. Hopefully
 there is not anything extreme occurring in his personal  life when compounded with this event to cause the decisions
 he has made with collecting at this time. I would like to 
 say to Steve, forget the past, lets move forward and start
 doing what we enjoy. We all know what that is, collecting
 bottles, talking about them and helping each other out.
 Most important, having a great time.  
 Greg


----------



## suzanne (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, I remember!  He posted these outrageously funny pictures of obese people and transvestites.  It gave me great satisfaction because one time I was standing in line behind a morbidly obese woman in a wheelchair at the pharmacy and when she finished her transaction she backed  right over my foot and drove off oblivious.   I was  hopping around on one foot  in agony with tears rolling down my face and everyone else in line is laughing at me like this is the funniest thing they ever saw. 
 And here's another thing they do.  They go to Wal-mart and they don't want to walk so they jack the motorized wheelchairs. We have these huge gigantic wal-marts and they'll have maybe 2 of these vehicles.  My mom could hardly walk after her feet were operated on and me and the kids took her to wal-mart to get her things and as we enter the store I see this obese lady walk briskly over and commandeer the only motorized shopping cart.  Sara and 
 Dana get on each side of mom and they all stagger off while I wander around by the entrance waiting for a motor-cart to turn up.   I noticed the obese lady drive around picking out sale items in the front of the store and then head for the restroom. She parks, gets up, and walks unaided  into the restroom.  I became enraged.  I hurried over and unloaded the items out of the motor-cart and
 got in with the intention of stealing it but I had never driven on before.  First I backed into the wall, knocking myself silly, and then in my haste to make a clean getaway I zoomed around a corner sideswiping 
  a display setup of chunky soup  and nearly running down a middle aged businessman type.   Once the restrooms were out of side I began to calm down and was able to deliver the cart safely to my ailing mom.

 As far as posting pictures of transvestites goes,  they want attention and crossdressing is how they get it. Normal people would be embarrased to see themselves on the internet in such an outrageous get up; but  that guy would be  happy  if he knew. 

 Steve's post was funny as hell, I thought - I feel sorry for people who get themselves in such condition but they can choose any time to change.  It's not like losing a leg or something.


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 5, 2010)

that is pretty funny suzanee. Had a Fat lady in front of me at the subway with her fat kids and fat husband ordering some Fat subs with EXTRA mayo, like one of those full squirt bottles of mayo per sub it was sick. Or another the time I was out and another fat chick was ordering a a burger, chicken wings, Salad with extra Ranch dressing, side of mac N Cheese, and a DIET soda. In my head im like yeah that Diet sodas going a long way, just go all in honey

 Digger ry


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2010)

So now we must consider what is "crass and inane"????????  And if something is not posted in the correct section, we can expect to be dicsiplined???

 I suspect that is the function of the moderator, to come in and kindly remind a member, then move the thread to the appropriate section.

 I guess I'm beating a dead horse here, but ... crass and inane is a whole lot different than vulgar and offensive. Maybe we need to start a new category... you guessed it "The Crass, Inane and Offensive" section.

 Sad...[]  sad[X(]  sad[]

 Wayne

 Hope this pooping dog doesn't offend anyone


----------



## suzanne (Mar 5, 2010)

Mayonnaise is the root of all evil.


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 5, 2010)

Can i be banned 2? does it have to be another member or can i ban myself?  DONT WORRY STEVE jsut make a new sn and post all you want its worked for a few people in the past...Not to bring up the subject..Thats why i dont come on as much.I found myself taking the sides of  2 people i will call ...hmmmmm   Loe and Jaura. Good people with a valid argument at the time...Once again they do not need to respond to this i dont really want to open up that can of worms...

 But if You let one person back ..Why not all of them

 Granted 99 percent of the time this site is all there is to entertain my brain..and i log in and theres no Problems.


----------



## woody (Mar 5, 2010)

The only reason anyone will be banned is because they don't adhere to the forum agreement, when you signed on to be a member of the forum and agreed to abide by.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2010)

Myself and a few other members I believe I can speak for, don't come on as often anymore because of all the weirdness and drama.  If I find something interesting on my dig tomorrow, you'll be the first to know, but I just don't always feel comfortable or inclined to read certain things.  Remember, it's the internet.  You don't have to worry about Joe, though.  He's a lifelong forum addict.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Some who have responded ,might not have seen all the evidence(posts)as offending incidents were   deleted . Some of it possibly was PG parental guidance reqiured ,some photos might have been invasive of photo subjects rights .Mostly all Steve's posts were very informative, filled with historical photos ,documents ,etc    I have no law training (obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ,but can see both sides ,it is Rodgers site we contribute with information and or donations ,and some one must be moderator.As Rodger said he has been reinstated (Thanks from me too Rodger) and we must all remember it is a family site ,according to terms of membership. I made no complaint ,and was the first to respond to this post,just saying we live in a politically correct world and must try not to post things others might find seriously offensive .Just my 46 cents (adjusted for inflation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Steve if you are over .10 ,no posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .You are missed but you must do what is best for you and yours .Hope no one is offended with my rant ,peace and goodwill to all


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2010)

I say there's a lesson to be learned by all here who didn't see the evidence: if I start a thread, READ IT!! []


----------



## Stardust (Mar 5, 2010)

Steve,
 May you find the balance that you are looking for at this time in your life. Life is short, like the blink of an eye. I can't believe that you would post anything more offending that what has been posted here before. You are one of the nicest men on this forum and I wish you the very best in all that you and your loved ones do.
 God Bless and Thank You for starting, "Stardust and a Prayer," when I starting getting very ill. You helped me get through the beginning of a very difficult time. I'll never forget your kindness and support. You will be missed Steve. I learned a lot from you.  ((((((((((( HUGS)))))))))))))   Blessings and Love, stardust~


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Roger for reconsidering,..and I can only hope Steve does too. I would seriously miss his insightful and informative posts. Very much "meat and potatoes" info, to all the other interesting and eagerly read side dishes here.I've learned alot from Steve's posts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                                                             Joe


----------



## suzanne (Mar 5, 2010)

Laura, drama is what makes the world go  'round.  If everyone was always nice, and things were always in order, the world would be a very bland place to live in.  I understand that lots of  people like bland.  Challenges to their concept of reality make them uncomfortable.    But if no one was ever "over the top"  they would be  unable to define the word "ordinary"  as they  would have nothing to compare it to. So as consenting adults; why not have fun.  Maybe Steve can come on now with some of his "drunken stupor weather forecasts" as Mr. Lobeycat humourously described them.  We would not want him to take up with the likes of Al Gore.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2010)

Suzanne, Joe, Laur, Chuck, Ben (Madpadla) Potstone, Digswithstick, Charley, Greg, Lobeycat... all the many others who support Steve...  E-mail him directly and tell him how you feel.  I have. I know that Cyberdigger has and I am sure that others have too.  Hopefully, together, we can convince him that we are all a part of his extended family. [][]

 I would like Steve to continue providing great insight, knowledge, research, encouragement and guidance to all... especially the newer members who seek to improve themselves with the information provided by the older, more experienced bottle "Jedi's" of this forum.[&:][&:]

 Thank you Steve for all that you have done... all the info... all the hard work... all the laughter, all the smiles... all of your tireless Dedication.[][]

 The Members of this forum have spoken. The administration has heard us and now it is up to you to rejoin our family and take your rightful place among the top members. Let's put this crap behind us and continue on with what motivates many of us... the love for the "glass"[8|][8|]

 What do you say Steve?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2010)

You're right Wayne.  I'll email Steve.  No matter what he decides, he'll know we're all thinking of him and how much we appreciated his knowledge. Thanks.
 Laur


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man WHO THE ADAMS FAMILY?


 
 Hey buddy don't use the Addams Family name in vain. LOL!

 I'm offended by all the anti-husky talk around here. Can we ban these fattist people. You know those poor pathetic helpless people are innocent victims who need those motorized carts to truck themselves down the isle so they can get more of the same fattening food that made them that way in the first place. Don't expect them to walk just because they can, or could if they didn't ride the motorized carts ever time they went into a store, and definitely don't tell them that if they walked instead of rode they might work off some of that extra flab. That's just pure fattism, that is, and it won't be tolerated in a decent society.

 So the next time some hefty-American mindlessly backs over your foot, and people laugh (because it's funny unless you were the one injured), bare in mind that they are people too, they just happen to find it very hard to near impossible to wipe their own crack. And you would be suffering as much as they do if you couldn't clean yourself properly. LOL! The shame the shame. *snicker*

 Morbious "I may be overweight but I can still sit in a regular sized office chair without overflowing" Fod


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: southern Maine diver
> 
> Suzanne, Joe, Laur, Chuck, Ben (Madpadla) Potstone, Digswithstick, Charley, Greg, Lobeycat... all the many others who support Steve... E-mail him directly and tell him how you feel. I have. I know that Cyberdigger has and I am sure that others have too. Hopefully, together, we can convince him that we are all a part of his extended family. [][]
> 
> ...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Morbious...

 You have earned the "Golden Twinkie" award!!!!






 Sorry, I Don't mean to offend you, be crass or inane...


----------



## glass man (Mar 6, 2010)

YOU ARE A GOOD EGG ROGER ! AS A BEATLE ADDICT ANY ONE FROM ENGLAND AUTOMATICALLY GETS 50,000 POINTS JUST FOR BEING FROM THERE! NOW IF FROM LIVERPOOL........[] JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

If you want to laugh your fanny off, get on you-tube and type in Wal-mart Nation.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, I made a mistake - you have to get on google first, type in people of walmart, and the pick you-tube people of wal-mart or you only get the soundtrack.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, OK, it was censored on you-tube, that's why you have to go through google.


----------



## ombudsman (Mar 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Wait, I made a mistake - you have to get on google first, type in people of walmart, and the pick you-tube people of wal-mart or you only get the soundtrack.


 
 Off topic: They really nailed that. I hate going to WalMart; It's like a bad acid trip.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

So if you want to check it out, better hurry up before google puts a lid on it too - get on google, type in search box "people of  wal-mart" and pick the you-tube video that has lady in black cowboy hat with beachball in her shopping cart.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry for getting off topic.  Wal-mart videos brought chaos into Steve's life  and  I nearly succumbed too their temptation  as well. I e-mailed him so he would know he was un-banned and lots of people miss him.  He said he needed a break and informed me that I had been banned from some bottle websites too.  I wonder how that happened.  Not that it has affected me.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, I didn't get banned.  He was speaking rhetorically about having been banned himself several times.  (outrageous!) I hate not being able to edit after 5 minutes because I type faster than I can think and then have to do a reply to myself to say what I really mean.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2010)

I know, Walmart is too big, too much stuff!  I get in and out of there.  The one here is bad.  When I first moved here, it was culture shock.  Now, it's not as bad.  Walmart's food tastes like it is re-frozen a lot of times. I do recommend their brand of cinnamon buns, though.  They have Pillsbury beat, hands down.  To get my shopping done, I usually go to two or three stores.  It saves money, but I'd have to say it's one of my least favorite activities.  I'm going to start gardening again this spring, (fingers crossed), which will make my grocery trips a little shorter and cheaper.  

 Sorry to get off topic, Steve.  I do hope you come back!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 6, 2010)

It was a joke people. LOL! People of wal-mart is a great site, that pimp guy is awesome! He's become a regular.

 The sad thing is that while at my local Wally World tonight I saw a family of three husky-americans on three individual motorized carts going through one check out line. I about died. A wife, husband, and the mother in-law. LOL! Too bad I didn't have my camera or I would have something to post on People of Wal-mart.

 That Twinkie award had better be a slice of cheese cake, because I hate key lime pie.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

If you go back and research my drunken stupor weather posts,they were pretty accurate for being two weeks out.
 I also predicted the pre Christmas blizzard to a day 10 days prior.Take that to the bank,the local weather people in the Mid Atlantic states
 on all of your news stations were afraid to predict these storms 10 days out.Wayne your picture is funny where did you get that from.
 This was my own fault although Charlie seems to pull out the worst in me.I am bottle burnt out right now and thats not the admins of this sites doing.
 I have shared about as much information on the bottles I collect as I possibly can.I really don't have a lot of new bottle related information to talk about at this time.I will check in every now and than just not near the frequency.

 Roger sorry for the pictures,although most of the people in them love the attention and choose to live their lives the way they do.I didnt think an all out banning of me as a forum member was neccasary,I have seen a lot worse penned and picture posted on this web forum where the users should have been banned. The pictures could have been removed and a private message or email sent explaing the displeasure with the post and I would have adhered immediatley.I would never insult the truley needy,Children with terrible diseases,Mentally retatrded people,anyone suffering from circummstances they have no control over,Children who lose one of their parents while they are still young,Abused animals ect.I am pretty grounded as far as those issues go and I always side with the underdog. 

 My real passions in not any particular order.My beautifull wife,my loving caring children(Yeah right),my parents,my God,my country,
 Big snows,(Ice Hockey, Alexander Ovechkin),Siberian huskeys they are great looking and very loving,Lake Placid New York,
 The Shennandoah National Park in Virginia ,football,Nascar,Landscaping.Notice bottles are not in the top categorys,that is not to say they have not brought me enjoyment I still like them just not as obsessed with them as I was a year ago.Thanks everyone for the kind words.

 Oh,............ and listen seriously, mark your calanders March 23th to 30th,The drunken stupor weather man predicts a huge tornado outbreak in the Lower central plains and the Middle and Eastern deep south. All the ingrediants are there at that junction for this to happen.I hope I am dead wrong but all the weather outlets sites I visit are showing this same solution in the afore mentioned time period.There will be 30 to 40 long lived (F-3 to F-5 TORNADOES, winds 150 to 300 mph)the kind that remove towns from maps..........here are some pictures of my real passions. First my daughter and wife.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

My son and my Siberian Huskey built for the SNOW,the snow is 3 feet deep and still coming down!!.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

Skyline Drive in Shenandoah National Virginia park my wife and I have been coming here for twenty years.
 It is truley heaven on earth and I highly recommend it to the people here.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

The greatest Ice Hockey player in the world (next to my son)[] Alexander Ovechkin of the Washington Capitols.
 Check out this video of him scoring a couple of goals!!!Wayne Gretzky is the gratest all time player no doubt but here is the most exciting ever.
 The passion he brings to the game is unrivaled!!

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A65jesZ6elA&feature=related


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

The sunset in Lake Placid New York,another highly recommended place to visit!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 8, 2010)

These are my real passions and I needed to focus again.You can email me for my advice for which I am fairly strong in (colonial American glass)
 and I will try and answer your question promptly.Again thanks everyone,its time for someone else to pen some glass related articles,
 honest to God I am out of glass stories!!
  I'll be back just not now.
 God bless


----------



## suzanne (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay!  Steve is at least thinking about coming back!  Steve, if you are reading this you have a beautiful  family.  You must undoubtedly be very proud of them. 
 Did you predict those storms before they happened or after?  (just kidding!)  Hope you find the things you seek.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 8, 2010)

> I am out of glass stories!!


 Steve,
 Thanks for the updates. You don't have to tell us new stories unless you want to. Chime in when you've got something to say and sit back and enjoy when you don't. We're glad you will be checking in!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 8, 2010)

Steve,
 God Bless you and your Beautiful family!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your life to the fullest. 
 Stardust~*


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Skyline Drive in Shenandoah National Virginia park my wife and I have been coming here for twenty years.
> It is truley heaven on earth and I highly recommend it to the people here.


 
 I spent some time in Staunton Virginia as a kid and visited that park, it is a nice park indeed.

 Welcome back Steve.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve...

 I can't thank you enough for coming back and coming on![][]  I guess maybe things might go a bit overboard sometimes, but it is certainly not in an effort to embarass anyone in particular or offend anyone. I guess that is one of the reasons why I peersonally, took this incident to heart... I mean, c'mon... I've seen a photo of a dildo here on the forum and no one saying anything about that!!![][]

 Anyway, I hope that my e-mails to you and to your friend "Cyberdigger" and as important, to Roger and the Admin, helped the situation. I hope it showed you how important a member you can be and how many of us appreciate your efforts and your humor.  We should all take some time to "laugh at ourselves" some time and not be held to some non- descript standard that is selectively applied to some and not evenly applied to others.[8|][8|]

 I will continue to post now that you have so graciously returned to the forum. I look forward to exchanging ideas with you and I do intend at some point, to travel down your way. I would sure be honored to meet with you and Chuck for a cup of coffee or a nice cold beer. [][]

 Hope all is well with you and your lovely family, 
 Wayne

 ps... I call my bottle diving/collecting a hobby... my wife refers to it as my "obsession"  [&:][&:]

 What photo did I post that you were referring to? The newborn "Patriots" fan or the pooping dog?


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve it is a honor to have you back in any capacity.You have helped so many here learn about the glass we collect.But, most importantly you are enjoying time with your family which is very and most important.Take care!


----------

